# Сколиоз, как причина пресловутого "подвывиха" атланта



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2020)

Возврат к теме "подвывиха" атланта.


			https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30625/#post-416715
		

Предлагаю называть "кривостоянием"!


----------

